# Governor problem



## Discodon (5 mo ago)

1988 JD 420, P220G Oman. 
We pulled engine and replaced ignition module and magnetic ring. Installed and now will not idle. Governor makes it run at mid to high rpm. Could we have disturbed linkage when replacing the flywheel cover?
The throttle to Governor arm to carb move freely. Governor arm will not go all the way back unless it is held there.
Any suggestions?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don’t know what adjustments to use BUT.. u could always use a spring to hold it back..??


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

thepumpguysc makes a good point. Open the attachment and scroll down to see Onan governor control





__





ARIMain - WEINGARTZ


Find parts for your john deere governor linkage onan m.n. p220g 420001 - : fuel & air with our free parts lookup tool! Search easy-to-use diagrams and enjoy same-day shipping on standard John Deere parts orders.




www.weingartz.com


----------



## CATRAT66 (5 mo ago)

I’ve got a big problem with my Governor too.
but that’s only because I live in New York!!!!


sorry about that but the only help I can give you is the hope that made you laugh during an aggravating time for you. 
Good luck and I’m sure people here will help you out better than I.


----------

